# 2nd.Heaven



## CAL (Aug 21, 2011)

Would like to hear some comments and thoughts about what the second Heaven is, that the Bible speaks of.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 21, 2011)

I found a good article on the "three" heavens here:

Is there more than one heaven?



> To recap, the three heavens God created are:
> 
> 
> The atmosphere (sky) that surrounds the earth.
> ...


----------



## JFS (Aug 21, 2011)

> The place where his throne is located.



Where is that


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 21, 2011)

Present Heaven is in the angelic realm, distinctly seperate from Earth.

2nd Heaven (or future Heaven) will be in the human realm, on Earth, inhabited by Christians and their resurrection bodies. Rev 21:1-3


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 21, 2011)

i feel like i am in my own heaven now ... fatherhood


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 21, 2011)

First form of heaven illustrated n Luke is the story of Lazarus andthe rich man. Lazarus was in Paradise with Father Abraham. It was needful, and forerunner to the heaven to come because Jsus Christ the Rightous had not yet come in the form of man, or born of a woman. He's not died on the Cross to pay the price of our redemption, yet.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 21, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I found a good article on the "three" heavens here:
> 
> Is there more than one heaven?



That's the way I look and accept the three heavens to be.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re:*

I am not an authority on Heaven, but I know this:

2 Cor 5
6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7for we walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 22, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> The place where his throne is located.





JFS said:


> Where is that



In Heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 22, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I am not an authority on Heaven, but I know this:
> 
> 2 Cor 5
> 6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7for we walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord.



Once again, you have the perfect answer.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 23, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I found a good article on the "three" heavens here:
> 
> Is there more than one heaven?



This is my understanding as well.


----------

